# Phrag. Twilight ¨Rising Rocket¨ AM/AOS



## Phragmatic (Jun 8, 2009)

Phrag. Twilight ¨Rising Rocket¨ AM/AOS (Eric Young X Living Fire)


----------



## e-spice (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow - very nice. I imagine the plant is fairly large, isn't it?

e-spice


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice AM!


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 8, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2009)

This is a division?! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 8, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## Phragmatic (Jun 8, 2009)

e-spice said:


> Wow - very nice. I imagine the plant is fairly large, isn't it?
> 
> e-spice



Yes, as a tetraploid hybrid, it will get huge. Actually, it is a ¨small¨ division wich blooms for the first time. I will cut back the flowering stem, now that i`ve taken a photo to let the plant get bigger and stronger enough to make a tall and branching flowering stem next time.


----------



## Phragmatic (Jun 8, 2009)

NYEric said:


> This is a division?! Yay besseae hybrids!



Yes Eric, this is a division i`ve got last year from Chuck Ackers.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 8, 2009)

very nice,I didn't know you had this one


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm killing the division of the flavum Don Wimber I got from Chuck!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice shape and intense red.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 9, 2009)

Gorgeous! I realy like it....


----------



## Gilda (Jun 11, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I'm killing the division of the flavum Don Wimber I got from Chuck!



Send it to me and I'll revive it !!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, the pouch color is so rich! :clap:


----------



## P-chan (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! Fantastic color! Nice pic, too!


----------

